# Pretty Beaver



## Sebastian_Riel (May 21, 2012)

For fun. 60ft above the beaver with a 7-3  @ 300mm.


----------



## CMfromIL (May 22, 2012)

Obligitory "Nice Beaver" comment. :lmao:


----------



## Jaemie (May 22, 2012)

Wet beaver 

1) Is the photo grainy or OOF or is that just the water? It's hard to see; I wish there was a larger version.
2) Your signature is stealing the show.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 22, 2012)

Teaser


----------



## gsgary (May 22, 2012)

Not the beaver i was hoping for


----------



## Sebastian_Riel (May 22, 2012)

@ CMfromIL: Hehe  





Jaemie said:


> Wet beaver   1) Is the photo grainy or OOF or is that just the water? It's hard to see; I wish there was a larger version. 2) Your signature is stealing the show.


   Shot at iso 2500. What does "OOF" stand for ?


----------



## Jaemie (May 22, 2012)

Sebastian_Riel said:


> @ CMfromIL: Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOF = out of focus

Why the high ISO?


----------



## Joel_W (May 23, 2012)

Unfortunately, nothing really exciting about your composition. Just a Beaver swimming in the water. No need for that high ISO. Your watermark is way too big and bright. As I've said over and over again, there is absolutely no need for one, but if you must have one, make it smaller, a neutral color, and placed in the corner furthest from the subject.


----------



## Demers18 (May 23, 2012)

I agree Joel here. Why is your ISO so high? Were you shooting in auto? Were you using a tripod?

It could OOF because of camera shake if you weren't using a tripod.


----------



## Sebastian_Riel (May 23, 2012)

I said for fun in the beginning of my post. I'm not looking for a national geographic award here haha.  @ Jaemie it was 5:20am and the zoom was fully extended; and I was shooting with one hand; but the quality of the image is due to "lens diffraction" ? @ the 300mm mark ? I can't get sharp images with that lense unless the subject is human and is 10 feet away. Images are only sharp with that lens @ 70-180mm.


----------



## Patriot (May 23, 2012)

Cool beaver man. I like it


----------



## Sebastian_Riel (May 24, 2012)

Patriot said:


> Cool beaver man. I like it


    Thanks hehe


----------

